# New form of micranthum and argus



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2017)

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Pa..._ZcsqJLVCz1cBnBxJj7pa6u8dhHueUZWgPrUqu344_5AQ

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks. Love the pure alba micranthum,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 16, 2017)

Oooh, cross micr alb with Catherine Briois (godefroyae album x delenatii album).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Micranthum is sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2017)

cant open or see.


----------



## emydura (Mar 16, 2017)

That's a cool argus.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2017)

Very appealing flower.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 17, 2017)

Can not open link


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2017)

It's link to Facebook. You may need a FB account

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2017)

Interesting, the link is broken now. It requires me to log in and when I do I get the message "not available "

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 27, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Interesting, the link is broken now. It requires me to log in and when I do I get the message "not available "
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Strange, It's not working for me either but the file is still accessible from the group. 

Try again...
https://www.facebook.com/download/preview/1803434513316687


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2017)

still busted


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 27, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> still busted



It's working for me.


----------



## John M (Mar 27, 2017)

Busted for me too. How about putting the photos in this thread by using the photo URL (right click on the photo....go to properties and then copy the URL Then, paste that into the "insert image" icon here (little mountain in a square yellow box, next to the "insert link" icon)? Could you try that, please?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2017)

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Pa...t5ALOjTrg4ybTaXj2zQ3KfABoRsE7xGhfoP_5Jg5Y8waf

It looks like a fairy. But I don't see argus.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2017)

it doesnt work and Im not putting my FB password into a website!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 3, 2017)

paph micranthum fma kienii by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for that.


----------

